
Databricks lays production data pipelines - mydpy
http://www.cio.com/article/3189806/analytics/databricks-lays-production-data-pipelines.html
======
throwasehasdwi
As much as Spark is great, the linked article seems to be buzzword laden
marketspeak

~~~
mtanski
PR piece

~~~
mydpy
I mean, it's CIO mag, so it's written for the audience. This is the first
announcement I've seen for this topic, so maybe they'll follow-up with some
engineering blog posts in the next few weeks.

